# Pathology Coding - assign DX codes



## rlmarkow (Oct 12, 2008)

I assign DX codes to the 'specimens" for Professional component billing.
I understand that if I have a malignant breast tissue, it would be the 174.9.
Now I have benign lymph specimens.......they are not "tissues"...How do I code that?    I have heard that since many specimens are not "neoplasms" I would not use the benign code,How do I code benign  breast margins?  I would love to talk to someone who could help me with many "specimen" coding situations.....HELP

Rhonda Markowitz, CPC:


----------



## darcy.hughes (Oct 16, 2008)

Code the reason for the biopsy. Additional specimens with no findings are coded for the findings of the primary site.


----------



## ASH527 (Oct 16, 2008)

*pathology*

Hi,
When coding pathology of specimens - I code to the result of the pathology report. For example the physician removes a lump from a specific site (arm).
If the pathology report determines its a tumor the path report should classify the type of tumor - then you would select your diagnosis code appropriately. This would be the same as with lymph__ , lymph what , check your path report for the full or final diagnosis/description.
Hope this is helpful


----------

